# Job opening - Marketing/Advertising/PR



## Suburbanhmstedr (Mar 18, 2006)

I am looking for someone to really help our business grow in 2012. This is a work-from-home opportunity, with good growth potential. Please do pass the info along to anyone you know who may be qualified and looking for a great new job to start the new year off right!

Chief Lead Generator at Zebken.com

Title: Chief Lead Generator
Category: Marketing, Advertising and Public Relations
Company: Zebken, LLC â www.zebken.com
Company Description: Zebken serves as a guide and advocate for multi-location companies. We assist organizations in
selecting products and services to facilitate communications among employees in many places. From choosing cloud
computing solutions to writing work from home policies and organizing networking opportunities for remote staff â Zebken
wants your team to be successful in a work-from-anywhere environment.
Location: Work from home! Anywhere in the 50 US states. Must be US Citizen or Permanent Resident. No job
sponsorship available. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer.
Job Description: Your job is to bring in leads!
Responsibilities:
â¢ Develop and execute strategic plans for all marketing, advertising and public relations initiatives
â¢ Create and manage budgets and timelines
â¢ Construct and deploy lead generation initiatives and lifecycle campaigns that generate and nurture qualified
opportunities.
â¢ Author and design marketing messaging for: print collateral, social media, web and other outlets.
â¢ Delegate tasks internally and build relationships with vendors as needed.
â¢ Build brand awareness and consistency across diverse markets and products.
â¢ Track and measure impact against goals.
â¢ Cultivate strong working relationships and work cross functionally and collaboratively
â¢ Establish and leverage SEO, e-mail marketing, web design, community forums, LinkedIn, Twitter, Facebook as
well as print media
Key Attributes:
â¢ Must be obsessed with producing results
â¢ Independent thinker â not afraid to speak up and disagree constructively.
â¢ Willingness to help a very small company grow significantly this year and set the stage for incredible growth in
years to come.
â¢ Self-directed, accountable and comfortable working from home. This position works under minimal supervision,
with guidance in only the most complex situations.
â¢ Creativity.
â¢ Attention to detail.
â¢ Ability to write content for a variety of audiences.
â¢ Thrive on managing several business initiatives simultaneously.
â¢ Ready to roll up your sleeves to get the job done â a âwhatever it takes to succeedâ attitude
â¢ Live this motto: Ethics and Honor above all Else!
Experience:
â¢ History of proven results required. If you want to interview, be prepared to talk about specific ROI you have
generated.
â¢ Preference will be given to candidates who have been integral to the growth of a startup.
â¢ Solid knowledge of internet marketing including direct knowledge and experience with social networking sites
such as LinkedIn, Twitter and Facebook
ONLY APPLY if this is your dream job.


----------

